# Muzzleloading



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking to get into muzzleloading. Whitetails in december of course. Anyone have any suggestions on what to look for in a gun, or where to look for a gun? any help would be awesome. thanks.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

jworster08 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on what to look for in a gun, or where to look for a gun?


Look for one that says Thompson Center on it. Great quality firearms and customer service that is matched by no one! I'm sure alot of others will vouch for that.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

CVA, Traditions, TC all make good quality guns at an affordable price. Look at Bass Pro, Cabelas, Gander Mountain, Jays and even Dunham's has them. Look at the magnum guns that can up to 150 grains in the 50 caliper.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

gunfun13 said:


> Look for one that says Thompson Center on it. Great quality firearms and customer service that is matched by no one! I'm sure alot of others will vouch for that.


 I have no experience with their customer service but highly reccomend their guns. I have the Omega


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

gunfun13 said:


> Look for one that says Thompson Center on it. Great quality firearms and customer service that is matched by no one! I'm sure alot of others will vouch for that.


*I think you'll make the right decision going with Thompson center as mentioned. My son has the Omega when it first came out, its a shooter! :evilsmile*

*I just went out and purchased the Thompson Center Encore Pro Hunter 209X50 Magnum SST camo with Flex Tech and topped it with Nikon BDC-250 reticle. Was able to shoot it 5 times and had it shooting in a three inch circle at 100 yards. The problem I had was my 5 year old didn't care too much for the shooting range. :yikes::yikes: Just received my Caldwell Lead Sled from Cabelas and am fired up to shoot again and get it zeroed in this weekend! :evilsmile *

* 
*


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

TC Omega shooter here. Absolutely love it.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

white if you can find them !

shoot a big ol conical out of there, will take anything down with it.

then you can join the dirty white boys


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

*I disagree with buying the top of the line stuff to start with*...start with the basics. Most stores sell quality "kits" with everything you need to start for under $300. Here's some of my own extra ideas, some may disagree, but this is what I've found works best for me.

1st - I'd make sure the gun you choose has a break-open style barrel with a 209 cap to fire it. Stay away from the #11 caps and the open breaches - they cause many more misfires than the hotter 209s and the closed breach will allow the cap and breach to get wet.

2nd - Use the pre-measured pellets. They come in 50 grain each. 100 grain is all you really need to shoot accurately and consistently. I prefer the 777 over the other brands - they seem to be much more consistent but the other ones do work okay.

3rd - Get bullets with the tips - stay away from the "hollow points". Tipped bullets seem to fly more consistently, for me at least, at the range.

4th - Find a buddy that already hunts with a muzzleloader. They'll have lots more helpful tips and you can aviod many of your own mistakes by listening to a mentor.

5th - Bore Butter is a muzzleloader's best friend! Use lots of it!

Hope this helps, and if you are interested in my old muzzleloader (I got a new one Optima Pro this year) PM me and we'll discuss it!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Blueump said:


> *I disagree with buying the top of the line stuff to start with*...start with the basics. Most stores sell quality "kits" with everything you need to start for under $300. Here's some of my own extra ideas, some may disagree, but this is what I've found works best for me.
> 
> 1st - I'd make sure the gun you choose has a break-open style barrel with a 209 cap to fire it. Stay away from the #11 caps and the open breaches - they cause many more misfires than the hotter 209s and the closed breach will allow the cap and breach to get wet.
> 
> ...


*Obviously stay withins one budget.  But, I have learned over the years that better quality the first time around makes better sense. Why make an investment twice? *
*209 shotgun primers are in most in-lines today, stay away from the old percussion cap style. Triple 777 pellets a most and I agree with the bore butter, great cleaning and user friendly.*

*Just remember the Master gun maker......................TC brother!:evilsmile*


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd give a good look at the T/C Triumph. My dad was looking for a ML back in the spring and this is the one he ended up getting. He bought the black with blued barrel for $350 at Cabelas (in the ad they just put out they have it for that price again).

Buy what feels comfortable, don't buy a gun because it is the most popular, buy it because it feels good when you shoulder it. T/C, Knight, and CVA all make good guns. If you aren't looking to spend a whole lot, which is understandable since you are new to it and don't know for sure if you will like it, I suggest going to a pawn shop or finding someone with an old one they want to get rid of. My cousin bought a CVA hunterbolt for $50 at a pawn shop here (obviously make sure it is in good shape and has been taken care of) and he holds a pretty decent group out to 50 yards (open sights).

When choosing ammo, pick up a couple different brands. One thing some people who are getting into the sport don't realize is that most every gun is different, you have to find a load that works best with your gun. You and a buddy can go out and buy the same exact gun, and odds are they might not shoot the exact same with the same loads. Sometimes you get lucky and end up finding a combo in the first couple tries. For a new person, I'd go with pellets for now until you feel you are ready to move on to loose powder.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

BWHUNTR said:


> *Obviously stay withins one budget.  But, I have learned over the years that better quality the first time around makes better sense. Why make an investment twice? *[/B]


----------



## Mathews_Archer84 (Sep 1, 2008)

I just got the T/C omega x7, its smaller than the normal omega (24"barrel instead) and is 1lb lighter than the standard,has a limbsaver recoil pad on it and i got a nikon bdc scope on it, i got it in stainless and laminate,i love shooting it.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

I also have a T C Omega and Love it


----------



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

Traditions Pursuit LT .50 Caliber Rifle - North Country Edition

Thats what I'm looking at right now. I figure its a nice gun for the price and its not too expensive for the beginner. What do ya think?


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Everyone is going to scream TC on this one. But not me. Had the Omega, not happy with it. Sold it and bought the triumph. Not the best. Bought a CVA Optima pro last summer. And it shoots better than either of the TC's. Plus I saved a few hundred bucks. But good luck with any you buy. Chasing them in December is my favorite hunting. Lot's of snow usually and not many hunters. I wish you the best of luck. One more thing I figured out, don't use power belt bullets. I had so many problems wityh them and have heard of many others. Anyone else experience that. I now shoot Hornadys.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Power belts do not shoot as good as sabot in my Knight or my Cva Optima Magnum but that is just what I have found ,we all have our on opinions .Bud


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

I picked up a remington genisis last year and it shoots great! The guy running the indoor range when I sighted it in was impressed and said he might pick one up.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I should have taken a picture of the 6 shot group I shot 2 weeks ago. You can put a silver dollar over every shot and cover them completely. It became 1 big hole with all shots touching. 100 yards off a shooting bench and a good shooting vise. Unreal accuracy. I shoot 200 grain Shockwaves with 150 grains Triple 7.


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

Dicks sporting goods has a good buy on the TC omega camo thumb hole stock and weathershield barrel for $349 with a $50 mail in rebate normal price is $469 so not a bad buy at $299


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

If you can, try to get something in stainless, the weather is almost allways crappy in BP season so stainless is a big advantage here in michigan.


----------



## jondyer82 (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought a TC omega .50 cal in stainless last year and i love it. Great shooter, easy to clean. Toss on that Nikon Omega scope and its hard to beat. I normall hunt with shots less than 100 yards and I shoot the TC shockwave bullets at 250 gr and only 100gr of charge (2 pellets). 3" groups of a picnic table at 100 yards and at 50 yards it will knock down a deer! Its so nice I dont even use a shotgun down here in SW michigan...the accuracy of this gun makes me leave my shotgun at home.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

1) Think T/C, Knight, or Savage and White
2) Any new inline will be 209 primer today...#11 have been obsolete for a couple of years in the inline world
3)Don't rule out traditional sidelock style guns
4)Don't bother with Powerbelts, shoot regular bullets and sabots if you go with an inline
5) Think Stainless if going with an inline
6) Don't bother with bore butter if you go with an inline...leave that stuff to traditional guns shooting lubed conicals or patched round balls. Inlines don't benefit from the stuff.
7)Experiment with powder weights and sabots....each gun will have it's own favorite "recipe"
8)Buy quality....like 99.9% that get into muzzleloading, you'll love it and will quickly want to upgrade to a quality gun (see rule #1) Save money in the long run by purchasing a gun that you'll want, now, and 4 years from now. 
9)Spend a long time at the range!
10)Clean your Gun after each range session
11)Run a wet patch and a dry patch between each shot...for most inlines, this leads to the best accuracy.
12)Sight in with a clean dry barrel and hunt with a clean dry barrel
13)Budget for a quality scope if you go the inline route.
I'm sure I could ramble on more.....


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Swamp said...
3)Don't rule out traditional sidelock style guns

I 2nd that! In a way, it's a shame that so few even consider a side lock rifle anymore. 

You can get a T/C Hawken or Renegade. You can still order .58 Renegades from the T/C custom shop, if you want to throw a big ball out there.

Or if you want to support the Michigan economy, how about a Michigan made ML?
This is who I had make 2 ML's for me...
http://www.sittingfoxmuzzleloaders.com/finishedguns.htm

Go to the Living History show in K-Zoo and he'll be there with lots of rifles.
Here's the info for that show, which is a must for any side lock fans...
http://www.kalamazooshow.com/


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Pinefarm said:


> Or if you want to support the Michigan economy, how about a Michigan made ML?
> This is who I had make 2 ML's for me...
> http://www.sittingfoxmuzzleloaders.com/finishedguns.htm
> 
> ]


Oh sure...now I have to add a Southern Mountain Poor Boy to my want list! That list is growing way to fast..... Prices seem more than reasonable. I like the Blunderbuss's as well.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Oh sure...now I have to add a Southern Mountain Poor Boy to my want list! That list is growing way to fast..... Prices seem more than reasonable. I like the Blunderbuss's as well.


There's nothing like cleanly taking an animal with a rifle you've built yourself. Whether that's a flintlock or a 700 Remington...


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Yeah, I almost bought a blunderbuss just for fun. My .58 Flintlock Jaeger Ray built and finished for me is a showpiece rifle IMHO.


----------



## Selectiveharvest (Mar 21, 2006)

I certainly understand the sentiment about getting what you pay for. That said, don't rule out the CVA optima line. It is an incredible weapon for the price. When I fist bought it a few years ago, I was worried I'd "outgrow" the inexpensive ML(it was all I could afford at the time and I wanted to keep hunting). It's now my go to gun when hunting SLP below the rifle line, I wouldn't dream of taking a shotgun out for deer anymore.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

t/c
made in USA
great warrenty and service

love mine


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

I sold my Knight Disc rifle and bought a T/C Triumph. The knight was a good shooter just could be a pain to break down and clean (to many steps). The Triumph is real easy to clean and she is a tack driver !!!!!!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

He is a college student so has to watch the funds... The Pursuit LT will work just fine and lot-o-deer have been taken with that gun... Or to start pick up the one we talked about..

When you get done with school you can purchase a TC.. Either way I am sure it will look good in my gun cabinet next to your 870...:lol:


----------



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

Turned out I bought a new traditions LT......Like Malainse said.....it is looking pretty sitting next to my 870 sitting in his gun safe. It was a great buy. 299 at dicks for Tradition pursuit LT with thumbhole s tock stainless barrel with scope and sling mounts. Couldn't be happier


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

And I broke down and bought this today...

http://www.longrifles-pr.com/prerevkentucky.shtml

I should see it in 4 - 6 weeks... Cause I just had to have a swamped barrel and that means custom inletting of the stock... Figured I'm going to do this, I might as well get what I want so I don't have the urge to sell it once finished because I am not happy with the combination.

Now I have a winter project


----------

